# Need help with my washer



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope im posting this in the right place   My washer wont take my fabric conditioner   Im not suer its even doing a full rinse coz im always busy when it on   I know i over work it but its only just over a yr old so shouldnt be giving up yet  
Anyone have any ideas on why? I have pulled out the draw and given it a good clean.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

no idea if right place to post  
BUT i have the exact same problem,   i cant get it to go in the confort section so started puting it in the washing section and using tablets in machine
would be good to know how to clear it!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I gave up on the drawer and use the containers you put in with the wash instead....mine did the same but with the washing liquid!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

This happened to me.

It was where the water sprays in from above it that was blocked in mine water not coming through to flush the conditioner through - I got a toothbrush (old one!!!! ) and cleaned it with that and it works again now.

Hopefully its something easy like that in yours.

x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

My new one won't take concentrated conditioner as it's too thick, they recc watering it down before you put it in the drawer - mebbe that might help?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have sorted it   The holes that pump the water out into that part were blocked up   I got a dart and poked out the holes while getting wet as the washer was running at the time   But its done wooohooo.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This is the exact right place to post


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

armed with an old toothbrush i have sent my dh to see if he can unblock spray pipe


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

kate28 said:


> armed with an old toothbrush i have sent my dh to see if he can unblock spray pipe


 Oh didnt think of using dh's toothbrush


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sallyanne       

Glad you got it sorted!

x


----------

